# UAE License



## ehte (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi,

I have heard that saudi License holders are only required to appear in a Final Road test for obtaining their UAE Driving license ... Kindly Confirm !


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

What's your nationality?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Of course, you could always do something radical and call the RTA to ask them...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I think you would still need to pay for the driving lessons even if you don't take them. Again, the best thing to do would be to ask the RTA or one of the driving centres.


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

i see saudi number plate driving about uae all the time... i am its ok just go to police station and convert it to UAE licence.. no need for lesson


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ash.naz said:


> i see saudi number plate driving about uae all the time... i am its ok just go to police station and convert it to UAE licence.. no need for lesson


no it doesn't work that way if you dont have a passport from one of 33 odd countries who can directly convert their licenses. For a Pakistani passport holder it definitely requires a test. Whether or not lessons are required seems to change on a case by case basis.


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

rsinner said:


> no it doesn't work that way if you dont have a passport from one of 33 odd countries who can directly convert their licenses. For a Pakistani passport holder it definitely requires a test. Whether or not lessons are required seems to change on a case by case basis.


fair enuf dat may be de case... as a british passport holder and Uk licence easily converted to UAE licence within hours and 200aed...


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

What rsinner said is correct. I am a Canadian national holding a Saudi License driving a Saudi car. To continue driving legally as a resident I had to get a UAE drivers license. I did a swap because my country of origin AND the license (Saudi) is from those 33 accepted countries. However, I paid in the rounds of 460 for the swap.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

ash.naz said:


> fair enough, that may be the case... as a british passport holder and Uk licence easily converted to UAE licence within hours and 200aed...


Just wanted to fix that one for ya...


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Just wanted to fix that one for ya...


perhaps you meant for YOU.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

ash.naz said:


> perhaps you meant for YOU.


Ya and ya'll is in the Texas dictionary. :tongue1:


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Ya and ya'll is in the Texas dictionary. :tongue1:


and enuf is in north london dictionary....:tongue1:


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

ash.naz said:


> and enuf is in north london dictionary....:tongue1:


But not in any English one.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Garth Vader said:


> But not in any English one.


is it not norf Landon?!

so, for the quickest, least painful sitting about experience, where do I go to get my license swapped? Al Barsha?


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

vantage said:


> is it not norf Landon?!
> 
> so, for the quickest, least painful sitting about experience, where do I go to get my license swapped? Al Barsha?



Mate you want to get your english sorted or Jynxgirl going to give a lesson or 2 about ENGLISH....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you have your visa already completed? If Al Barsha is close, then good enough. 

I think he was being funny so no english lesson needed.  Inshalla, all the posters will do their best in their posts being nearly complete sentences and words actually spelled out. 

l8 2 u, gd to spk


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

thanks,
yes Visa complete. Will try to get to Al Barsha today / tomorrow


----------

